# Strange Dendrobates tinctorius behavior?



## Eagercannibals (Nov 19, 2011)

I have several Dendrobates tinctorius specimens and within the last two months I have moved two of them together. The pair showed no obvious signs of aggression (the male started calling, but thats it) and health of both continue to remain normal. However, I have recently noticed that both of them are frequently covered in dirt. I have not seen them fight or roll around in dirt. 

One of the tincs lived in that same planted tank prior and I never saw it covered in dirt like this? I mist the tank on a regular basis and there is also leaf litter in there, but they must push it aside to get to the dirt layer? 

Any suggestions as to why I'm finding them covered in dirt? Should I separate?

- Thanks


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Please post a picture of the enclosure and frogs.


----------



## Eagercannibals (Nov 19, 2011)

Attached are photos of the enclosure and frogs. I'm just going to separate the frogs.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

What morph are they? Where did you get them from?


----------



## Eagercannibals (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought these frogs two years ago when they were supposedly juveniles. I forgot what morph he told me, but after doing some research I had trouble identifying them. So in short, I'm not sure what morphs they are. I honestly think they are not true morphs.

The other 4 juvenile D. tinctorius I purchased from this breeder along with these are hard to pin point as well, except that 2 most closely resemble 'Citronella'. 

I've had a lot of issues with these frogs from this breeder. One hardly grew and didn't put on weight and ended up dying within a month from a combination of "short tongue" syndrome and a calcium deficiency. The rest bulked up, but as adults they are no where near the size of adults or at least the size I would like them to be. I don't think they were cared for very well as tadpoles.


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

I think they might need more floor space. That tank looks a little bit too small for tinctorius. Don't let them breed unless you know for certain what morph they are.


----------



## Eagercannibals (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't care if they breed or not, I'm not trying to sell my animals so whether they are true morphs or not doesn't really matter to me. 

Doubtful they can successful breed though, since they are clearly stunted from lack of care as tadpoles. I am just going to separate them. I merely wanted feedback on why they are covered with dirt? If that's an indication that they are fighting or not? I find that very odd.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

from what I understand, sometimes it is an effort to alter the tank's temperatures--to get away from the cold...or from the heat...


----------



## Eagercannibals (Nov 19, 2011)

The temperature in the tank is currently 68 - 72F*. My other tinctorius tanks are similar and I don't see them covered in dirt? I could add a heating pad if you think that would help.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

that is a strange pattern... I would make sure they are getting misted enough (check the humidity)


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eagercannibals said:


> I don't care if they breed or not, I'm not trying to sell my animals so whether they are true morphs or not doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> Doubtful they can successful breed though, since they are clearly stunted from lack of care as tadpoles. I am just going to separate them. I merely wanted feedback on why they are covered with dirt? If that's an indication that they are fighting or not? I find that very odd.


If they breed and for whatever reason down the road you have to get rid of them, the next person to own them may sell the froglets. Which we are all trying to avoid. It may not seem like a big deal but letting them breed can be very bad indeed.

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

Eagercannibals said:


> Attached are photos of the enclosure and frogs. I'm just going to separate the frogs.


To be honest, those frogs look exactly what I'd picture a cross between a citronella x powder blue, and a cobalt x powder blue to look like...


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Alright everyone... let's focus on answering his question and not speculating about the morphs. Stay on topic or infractions will be issued. *

Now, what kind of substrate are you using? How long has the tank been set up?

The temps look fine... What is the humidity like? How about the ventilation? Burrowing can be triggered by humidity dips.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Eagercannibals said:


> I don't care if they breed or not, I'm not trying to sell my animals so whether they are true morphs or not doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> Doubtful they can successful breed though, since they are clearly stunted from lack of care as tadpoles. I am just going to separate them. I merely wanted feedback on why they are covered with dirt? If that's an indication that they are fighting or not? I find that very odd.



Like some of the others have mentioned, my guess is they are digging to thermo or hydroregulate... If you've let the substrate dry out to much they may be digging to get down to moisture, or it might be a temperature issue, or an ambient humidity issue.... Or all 3 reasons + whatever we haven't thought of.

It isn't an all screen top is it? Most people modify those vivs to cover the screen with glass or something to keep humidity up.

Being a vertical tank that small and spartan, is less then ideal IMO for 2 adult tincs... It is possible they feel insecure and are digging out a place to hunker down in for security (and/or all the other reasons people mentioned).

*Sorry Tom, I was writing and editing during your post (or some how missed it during my first pass), I edited this to remove my brief comments concerning the morph (although I was nice and didn't blame the OP just for the record) *


----------

